# 1st time with St.Croix grapes ?



## wood1954 (Sep 3, 2013)

I picked up 100 lbs of grapes today at a Pick your own vineyard. got home, tested them the SG is 1070, the PH is 3.1. I added some sugar to get to SG 1095. My question is should i do anything with the PH or leave it? I want to end up with a softer less sour wine. I went with the St.Croix because it was advertised as being light on tannins and acid. I've added pectic enzyme, bentonite, nutrient but I'm holding off on the yeast to see where the PH and SG end up after the enzymes have their way with the must.


----------



## spaniel (Sep 4, 2013)

Perhaps I'm just lazy, but I would not try to lower the acid at this point through chemical means. What yeast are you going to use? Lalvin 71B would lower the acid during primary fermentation, though it may not be most people's first choice for reds. That might get you into the range for a successful MLF to further reduce the acid; you will have problems with MLF if you don't do something to remove some acid first.


----------



## GreginND (Sep 4, 2013)

I would concur with Spaniel - 71B and MLF.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 4, 2013)

If the grapes had hung a bit longer the sugar would have come up, the pH raised and the TA gone down. When ripe, St Croix numbers can be very good, but you need to get the timing right because they can get soft if too ripe.


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 5, 2013)

They were pretty soft. Now after a good 36 hours of fermentation the SG is 1091, this is after adding 5 lbs of sugar. The SG right after adding the sugar was 1095. The Ph is 3.2 and the TA is about 7.5. Does it make sense that the yeast and pectic enzyme would help release some sugar? Usually after 36 of fermentation i would expect 10-15 points of SG to drop. I am using 71B yeast.


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 7, 2013)

*update*

After 4 days the SG dropped to 1010 so i pressed and strained the juice and put it under airlock. It tastes great, 2nd day of fermentation i added 1/2 cup of oak chips to add some tannins and it is real nice and smooth now. I got 9 gallons of wine from 100 lbs of grapes, pretty good deal for $80. After this i don't think i'll make kits anymore. I think i have enough wine making and aging so i can wait till next season for more fresh grapes.


----------



## saddlebronze (Sep 13, 2013)

St. Croix is an interesting grape. It is an acquired taste, I like it, but the War Department doesn't. I think you can soften it through MLF, but it will always retain the character of St. Croix. You either like it or you don't. Bully Hill makes an excellent one, but if you don't like St. Croix, it wont do much for you. It is a strong wine for use by the fire on a cold winter's night. Welcome to the world of fresh grapes.


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 14, 2013)

after pressing i ended up with 7.5 gallons of wine. I'll rack again in a month or so and see how it is. I have a feeling i'll backsweeten to 1.000 and it should be fine. Next year i'll try some Marquette grapes.


----------



## wood1954 (Jul 10, 2014)

*update*

this wine turned out OK. It's somewhat on the thin side with plenty of flavor, medium tannins but too much acid. Probably wouldn't make it again, but then again i'm not letting it age very much.


----------

